# Tax back when made redundant?



## blanchgirl (19 Jan 2009)

Made redundant in Sept 2008.  Havent worked since.
I'm wondering if i can claim back tax?  And how do i do that?
Thanks


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Jan 2009)

The necessary form is about half-way down this excellent key post.


----------

